# Travel photography: Scotland - Part 3



## cervantes (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi everyone!

The third part of my article series on Scotland which deals with my experiences on the Isle of Skye is up! Landscape photography-wise this was probably the best part of my Scotland trip, although it didn't quite work out as I had wished for. For details and some images please take a look here:

http://www.focrates.com/articles/scotland_2015/scotland_2015_part3.html

Best wishes,
Ben


----------



## meywd (Aug 3, 2015)

Great photos, the Storr, the waterfalls, and Loch Loyne are simply amazing, Iceland, New Zealand, Norway, and now Scotland...sigh


----------



## cervantes (Aug 3, 2015)

meywd said:


> Great photos, the Storr, the waterfalls, and Loch Loyne are simply amazing, Iceland, New Zealand, Norway, and now Scotland...sigh



Thanks!


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 3, 2015)

Some lovely pictures of Scotland there, Ben. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I'm visiting Scotland on Wednesday and your pictures inspire me!


----------

